# Must-Have Phone Apps?



## dstppy (May 4, 2011)

It was everything I could do to not put 'iPhone' in the title because I know it makes some people see red  but that's what I'm looking for . . . I didn't want to stop anyone from sharing if they found something on another platform though.

What apps have you folks found have made the life of a photographer generally easier?

A few things I was about to start looking for when I realized that you folks probably have other suggestions too:
1) Geocaching -- something fast and simple; I'm using the camera exif for now . . .
2) Showing friends/families shots; the 'photos' app is good, but unless I go nuts with breaking stuff down into albums in iPhoto, it's sort of cumbersome . . .

Anyone have a recommendation on other types of software that you have found useful?

Thanks


----------



## bvukich (May 4, 2011)

No suggestions for iPhone, but for Android I use the following:

DOF Calculator https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aimenrg.dof
A nice clean depth of field calculator, written by a CR forum member.

Photo Tools https://market.android.com/details?id=be.hcpl.android.phototools
A bunch of handy little tools all in one app. DOF & Hyperfocal Distance, Field Of View Calculator, Exposure Reciprocation, Flash Exposure Calculator, Multiple Exposure Compensation, Sunny 16, Sunrise/sunset, Graycard, Color wheel & temp chart, Moon Phase, Sharpening & Enlargement, Photo Guide, Gallery For Inspiration, and several more.


----------



## dstppy (May 4, 2011)

Yep, looks like both are android-only.

Good idea of stuff to look for though, thanks!


----------

